# Hello from wisconsin(milwaukee)



## getting started (Sep 1, 2011)

Have been smoking on a smaller unit for about 10 years favorite is brisket with my ribs being second.just upgraded to a larger reverse flow smoker and will do a test run this weekend on 100 pound pig.Had to go big because of the many relatives who always drop by when im cooking. A new meadow creek ts250 just seasoned and looking forward to the first cookout


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF and congrats on the new smoker. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## terry colwell (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

That's my hometown. Great city. My daughter goes to school there.


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

WELCOME and do not forget the Q-View of that Pig....


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome, enjoy, Post.

Karl


----------



## venture (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to SMF.  Can't wait to see the pig!


----------



## cherokee pit (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all, new to the forum here, Just wanted to say if your 250 cooked like mine did the first time, you will be in heaven. I never imagined such a smooth cook. What price difference? lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2011)

to the forum.Now that we know you smoke,send some pics,Hmmmmmmm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and.......................


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## hardslicer (Sep 13, 2011)

po-leeze post some pics....that sounds like quite a job you have ahead, good luck!!


----------



## cherokee pit (Sep 14, 2011)

trying out the bbq42 on my new Meadow Creek 250 smoker, this is gonna be a good ride ,lol.


----------

